#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-03
<yalin> selam java kuramadim ben :(
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> varadero, ping ping
<Fatih_M> amma lag varmış yahu :P
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-05
<Zamazingo> arkadaşlar
<Zamazingo> müsait olanınız varmı
<Zamazingo> ufak bir soru soracağım
<Zamazingo> ya ubuntu da iken
<Zamazingo> pardus 2011.2 yi nasıl usb ye atarım
<Zamazingo> ?
<Zamazingo> unetbooting i denedim iso yu seçtim dosyaları attı ama olmadı
<Zamazingo> önerileriniz?
<Zamazingo> sesimi duyan bir linux sever varmııııııııııııııııııııı
<Zamazingo> :D
<D3814N> remastersys diye bisey var
<D3814N> ben denedim ama boot yapmadi
<D3814N> pardon, benim usb stick bootable olamiyordu
<Zamazingo> sanırım
<Zamazingo> config dosyasında ayarlama yapmak lazımmış
<Zamazingo> bakıyım biraz daha
<D3814N> ayarlamasi kolay
<D3814N> benim zamanim olunca baska usb stick ile deneyecem
<Zamazingo> http://www.teknomobi.net/2009/07/pardus-2009-usb-bellek-yardimi-ile-nasl.html
<Zamazingo> şurada yazmış adam
<Zamazingo> sonra yorumlarda birisi küçük bir düzeltme yapmış
<Zamazingo> acaba 2011 dede oylemidir
<Zamazingo> pardus kanalına bir türlü giremedim
<D3814N> Zamazingo, sen bir iso image usb ye mi aktaracan
<Zamazingo> evet
<Zamazingo> aktaracağım
<D3814N> o cok kolay bisey
<Zamazingo> 2011.2 sürümünü ardusun
<Zamazingo> hayır aktardım zaten
<D3814N>  simdi usb sticki tak
<Zamazingo> ama boot etmedi
<D3814N> etmez tabi
<Zamazingo> sanırım config kaynaklı
<Zamazingo> takılı şu an usb stick
<D3814N> hah
<D3814N> terminal ac
<Zamazingo> unetbooting le attım
<Zamazingo> usb ye iso kalıbını
<D3814N> ve usb hangi /dev olduguna bak
<D3814N>  yani sdb veya sdc filan
<Zamazingo> sdf1
<D3814N> tamam
<D3814N> simdi terminal ac
<D3814N> üc birim mi ne onun adi
<Zamazingo> eeee
<D3814N> simdi
<D3814N> sudo dd if=/home/klasor/blabla.iso of=/dev/sdf
<Zamazingo> d3814n
<Zamazingo> istersen
<Zamazingo> config i aptım
<Zamazingo> şimdi bir deneyeyim
<D3814N> benim dedigim kisa suruyo
<Zamazingo> olmazsa anlat
<D3814N> sen kolayina geleni yap
<Zamazingo> unetboting de aynı işlemi yapıyor
<Zamazingo> hemde bayağı kısa sürüypr
<Zamazingo> :D
<D3814N> olur
<Zamazingo> geiyorum birazdan
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-06
<yalin> oha kanala bak
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-07
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<anocano> sa
<anocano> bilgisayarim arada bir sisteme isyan ederek kendini kapatiyor
<anocano> her kapanistan sonra bios tarihi yanlis oluyor
<anocano> pilini degistirdim degisen bir sey olmadi.
<anocano> sorun neden kaynaklaniyor olabilir ?
<ysfm> s.a.
<ysfm> grub2 update edıyorum ama windows gorunmuor
<ysfm> ne yapabılırım
<mesjj1> arkadaşlar selam
<mesjj1>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mesjj1> dosyasını
<mesjj1> düzenleidkten
<mesjj1> sora
<mesjj1> windows7
<mesjj1> açılmıyor
<mesjj1> ne yapabilirim ?
<mesjj1> geri nasıl alırım
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-09
<alicev> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-01
<hasanibrahim> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-03
<stickybit> selam
<Kartagis> selam stickybit
<Klavier> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-05
<mehmet_> açık olan arakdaş var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-07
<Conqueror> BrozaC, selam abi
<Conqueror> nasılsın?
<BrozaC> saolasın Conqueror
<BrozaC> sen nasılsın
<Conqueror> sağ olasın abi
<BrozaC> yoktun ortalıklarda
<Conqueror> okul bayağı kastırmaya başladı :)
<BrozaC> okul iyidir
<BrozaC> nerede okuyordun sen
<Conqueror> deu
<BrozaC> he
<BrozaC> izmri güzeldir
<Conqueror> abi şimdi c#'la uygulama geliştirtcekler.. 4 küsür senedir windows kullanmıyorum. ubuntu 11.04 üzerindeydim, xubuntu'ya geçip virtualbox ile windows kurup oradan da visual studio'yu çalıştırmayı planlıyorum.
<Conqueror> 2 gb ramim var, t7700 işlemcim
<BrozaC> t  işlemci iyidirt
<Conqueror> öyle yapma , şöyle yaparsan daha verimli olabilir diyeceğin bir alternatif var mı?
<BrozaC> yeter bence
<BrozaC> biraz kasar ama yeter
<BrozaC> cok fazla yok
<BrozaC> direk kullan
<Conqueror> dağıtımın pek bir önemi yok sanırım?
<Conqueror> haa arch olmuş ha gentoo?
<BrozaC> ben visual studio windows icine bile virtualbox kurup orada calistiyiroum
<BrozaC> hic bir onemi yok
<Conqueror> ubuntu tabanlı kullanmak isteyimişim sebebi her şeyin hazır paketi var
<BrozaC> gelecem
<Conqueror> *isteyişimin
<BrozaC> iyi iste
<BrozaC> ubuntu evde iyidir
<BrozaC> gentoo zaten bişeye yaramıyor
<BrozaC> anca linux öğrenmeye yarar
<BrozaC> ne kadar yaradığıda kişiye göre göreceli
<Conqueror> xubuntudan devam..
<Conqueror> yahu xubuntunun support'ı neden 3 yıl :/
<BrozaC> lts
<BrozaC> kullan 5 olsun
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> hem 3 yıl desktop için güzel bir süre
<Conqueror> lts işte abi
<Conqueror> ubuntu > 5 years
<Conqueror> xubuntu > 3 years
<Conqueror> oha be 3 tane atmış fener
<Conqueror> 4-3 olur mu :D
<Conqueror> BrozaC, ciddi evlendin mi yahu?
<BrozaC> evet
<Conqueror> vay bee bir geek abimiz vardı
<Conqueror> onunda başı bağlandı :)
<Conqueror> hayırlı olsun abi, bir ömür boyu mutluluklar
<Conqueror> BrozaC, görüşürüz abi
<Conqueror> kendine iyi bak
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-30
<ogny> Kartagis: ustad slm
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<ogny> yardimina ihtiyacim var
<ogny> ve senin de benimkine
<ogny> sanirim
<ogny> ozelden geliyorum
<Delp> SeLam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-01
<turgay> canlı var mı ?
<Kartagis> ben şimdi geldim turgay
<turgay> linux üzerinde bilgi yarışması tarzında programa denk geldin mi ?
<Kartagis> hayır
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-03
<murat_> slm
<murat_> ubuntuda kamera ayarları nasıl yabılıyor acabs
<Kartagis> kamera çalışmıyor mu?
<Kartagis> iki hafta önce benim başıma gelmişti
<Kartagis> murat_: kamera çalışmıyor mu?
<murat_> yok
<murat_> eskıde calışıyordu sımdı yok
<Kartagis> bir dakika
<Kartagis> murat_: /etc/modprobe.d/ altına uvcvideo.conf diye bir dosya yap
<murat_> ok
<Kartagis> içine options uvcvideo quirks=16 yaz
<Kartagis> makineyi yeniden başlatmam gerekmemişti, ama sen başlat istersen
<murat_> sagol abi
<Kartagis> ben şimdi gidiyorum, çalışıp çalışmadığını bana bildir
<Kartagis> şöyle:
<Kartagis> &later tell Kartagis çalışmadı
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> gibi
<murat_> calışmadı abi
<murat_> calıştı sımdı abi
<murat_> sagolasın
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-04
<magdur_> beyler ubuntu da ccleaner benzeri bir sofrware var mı bildiğiniz
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Bitbleach var magdur_.
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny!
<magdur_> şey bir de mesela ben şimdi 12.04 deyim 12.10 a update edersem mevcut uygulamalarım gider mi?
<magdur_> kullanılamaz diyor Bitbleach a ?
<ElixirVitae> Gitmemesi lazım, ama her zaman yedek almak daha doğru bir uygulama olur.
<ElixirVitae> bbl
<magdur_> yedekle neleri yedeklerim neler kalır ?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-05
<murat_> selam testdisk bırden fazlla formatlanış harddıskı kurtarırmı acaba
<dsxc> Arkadaşlar merhaba benim bazı sorularım vardı müsait olan var mı acaba ?
<fnoyanisi> selam
<serkan> #ozgurlukicin
<serkan> Arkadaşlar online olan var mı _
<etsw> airties'i olan var mi
<etsw> port yonlenmiyor :(
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-06
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> f0und selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "selam" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-29
 * Kartagis is now playing Mabel Matiz - Soylese O Ben Soyleyemem
 * Kartagis is now playing Mabel Matiz - Krallar
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
 * Kartagis is now playing Mabel Matiz - Ah Bu Sefer
<erayaydin> Merhaba, C++'da nullptr kullanmak için c++11 kurulu olması lazımmış. GCC kurulumu yaptım ama sanırım şuan Ubuntu için c++11 yok. doğru mu ?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-30
<genctelefon> slm
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-02
 * Kartagis is now playing Pinhani - Dugun Dernek
<rnkisa> selam
<rnkisa> tv kartı kurulumu yapmaya çalışıyorum
<rnkisa> lifeview flytv prime spo
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-03
<motdd> s.a
<Kartagis> merhaba motdd
<motdd> meraba
<motdd> bu irssi v0.8.15  ne ?
<motdd> ubuntulog / irssi v0.8.15
<Kartagis> irssi bir IRC istemcisi
<motdd> ornegin: mirc gibi mi
<Kartagis> evet, ama linux'ta çalışır
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-04
<john3> bayramınız mübarek olsun gençler
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba yardım alma kurallarını bir kenara bırakarak ne yapmam gerektiğini kısaca anlatayım Lamer'ın birisi cracker'ın birisi internetimi crackledi
<hwpplayer1> şu an hiç bir siteye giremiyorum
<hwpplayer1> konuyla ilgili ne yapmalıyım
<hwpplayer1> dosyalarım duruyor
<john3> hwpplayer1: internet cracklemek ne demek :D
<john3> hwpplayer1: espri yapiyon dimi
<hwpplayer1> valla olan şey birisi Hacked diye mesaj attı
<hwpplayer1> ve internetim benim kontrolümde değil
<hwpplayer1> anlamanı
<hwpplayer1> anlamanı ümit ediyorum
<hwpplayer1> Hack kelimesini kullanmak istemedim
<hwpplayer1> Linux kültüründe Hacker farklı birşey demek diye biliyorum
<hwpplayer1> adam sağolsun bir mesaj bile bırakmamış yazılı olarak niyeti nedir ne ister bilemiyorum
<john3> nereye bırakmış mesajı
<john3> hala böyle şeylerle uğraşan var mı
<hwpplayer1> interntette bir sayfa açınca Joker resmi çıkıyor
<hwpplayer1> ve ismi ile skype adresi yazıyor
<hwpplayer1> açıkçası şifrem de iyiydi
<hwpplayer1> nasıl yakalandım bilmiyorum
<john3> sen host dosyanı kontrol et
<hwpplayer1> nerden ediyorum kontrol
<hwpplayer1> terminalden mi
<hwpplayer1> dosya yedeklemeye çalışıyorum
<john3> nano /etc/hosts
<hwpplayer1> oraya nasıl ulaşırım Linux Mint 17 Qiana KDE
<john3> aç terminali
<john3> nano /etc/hosts    yaz
<hwpplayer1> tamam yazdım çıktısını paylaşayım mı
<john3> paynaş bakim
<hwpplayer1> buraya yazacağım malum internete girilmiyor
<hwpplayer1> kusura bakma
<john3> yaz bişey olmaz
<hwpplayer1> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<hwpplayer1> 127.0.1.1       hwpplayer1-Aspire-V3-772G
<hwpplayer1> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<hwpplayer1> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<hwpplayer1> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<hwpplayer1> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<hwpplayer1> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<hwpplayer1> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<john3> herşey normal
<john3> yine terminalde  ping google.com yaz
<john3> ping google.com
<hwpplayer1> başka kabukta mı yazayım
<john3> olur
<hwpplayer1> hwpplayer1@hwpplayer1-Aspire-V3-772G:~ > ping google.com
<hwpplayer1> PING google.com (173.194.39.229) 56(84) bytes of data.
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=17.3 ms
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=16.9 ms
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=16.9 ms
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=16.4 ms
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=16.9 ms
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=6 ttl=56 time=16.9 ms
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=7 ttl=56 time=16.5 ms
<hwpplayer1> 64 bytes from sof01s02-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.39.229): icmp_seq=8 ttl=56 time=16.7 ms
<hwpplayer1> şeklinde gidiyor
<john3> ok bekle bi bakim
<hwpplayer1> aynen devam ediyor
<john3> son olarak
<john3> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<john3> çıktısını yapiştir
<hwpplayer1> hwpplayer1@hwpplayer1-Aspire-V3-772G:~ > cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hwpplayer1> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<hwpplayer1> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<hwpplayer1> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<hwpplayer1> search ASUS
<john3> tamam sen modemini resetle düzelir
<hwpplayer1> reset tuşuna mı basacağım
<hwpplayer1> tabi o ama sorasım geldi
<hwpplayer1> heyecandan
<john3> modemin admin arayüzüne gir bi ayarlara bak dns adreslerine felan
<john3> bir de şu resolv.con da search asus nedir o satiri sil
<hwpplayer1> sen yaptırırsan sevinirim
<hwpplayer1> modemin şifresi dandikti kesin aircrack-ng falan oldu bu
<hwpplayer1> ya da kismet
<hwpplayer1> çünkü sistem çalışıyor
<john3> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf    dosyasını aç  asus yazan satırın başına # sembolu koy
<john3> #search asus   şeklinde olsun orasu
<john3> sonra ctrl + x  tuşuna bas
<john3> sonra y tuşuna bas
<john3> kapat
<hwpplayer1> editlenmiyor nasıl düzenleyeceğim
<ircopNET> su çek
<john3> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf  bu şekilde açtığında editlenir
<hwpplayer1> tamam düzenlemeye çalıştım
<hwpplayer1> kaydedemedim
<john3> ctrl + x e baş
<john3> control  ve  x
<john3> kaydedeyim mi diye soracak
<john3> Y  bas
<hwpplayer1> bastım sonra kaydederken M-P var
<hwpplayer1> y olmamıştı
<hwpplayer1> deneyeyim
<hwpplayer1> E ve H var
<john3> e
<john3> türkçe mi kurulu sistem
<john3> E ye bas
<hwpplayer1> evet sonra ise başka şeyler çıkıyor
<hwpplayer1> yazılacak dosya adı diyor
<john3> enter
<hwpplayer1> tamam #search ASUS artık
<hwpplayer1>   GNU nano 2.2.6                                                          Dosya: /etc/resolv.conf
<hwpplayer1> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<hwpplayer1> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<hwpplayer1> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<hwpplayer1> #search ASUS
<john3> ok gir bakalım bir web sayfasına
<hwpplayer1> olmadı hala
<john3> sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart    yap bi
<hwpplayer1> olmadı yine aynı sayfa
<john3> yine aç resolv.conf  dosyasını
<john3> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<john3> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<john3> nameserver 8.8.8.4
<john3> yaz kaydet kapat
<hwpplayer1> geldim elektrikler gitmişti
<hwpplayer1> modemi mi resetleyeyim
<hwpplayer1> modem ayarlarına nasıl gireceğim asus marka modemde
<john3> ifconfig  yaz
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-05
<Conqueror> selams
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-28
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-29
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-01
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<Kartagis> ne acaip adamlar var
<Kartagis> 15:24:45] hakan [5f0e3079@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.14.48.121] has joined #ubuntu-tr
<Kartagis> [15:24:57] <hakan> selamun aleyküm
<Kartagis> [15:25:46] hakan [5f0e3079@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.14.48.121] has left #ubuntu-tr
<Kartagis> günlerdir hep böyle
<turgay> bu ülkenin ya havasında ya suyunda bir şeyler var
<Kartagis> ölü yıkamayı bilmediğimiz için oluyor hep bunlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-02
<xxx_> s.a arkadaşlar...
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-03
<zzzz> selam
<zzzz> yazılım kod işlerinden filan anlayan var mı
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<Guest94266> mrb
<Guest94266> ubuntu'nun live cd nin root password'u nedir
<Guest94266> ???
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-04
<fnoyanisi> selam Kartagis
<Kartagis> selam
<fnoyanisi> asl?
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> bunu gerçekten soruyor musun? bebe misin sen? :P
<fnoyanisi> soraki dedik
<fnoyanisi> eski ritueldir
<fnoyanisi> A - slm
<fnoyanisi> B - slm
<fnoyanisi> A - asl
<fnoyanisi> B - 21m
<fnoyanisi> A - bye
<Kartagis> heh
<fnoyanisi> bi de soylesi var
<fnoyanisi> A - slm
<fnoyanisi> B - slm
<fnoyanisi> A - asl
<fnoyanisi> B - 18f
<fnoyanisi> A - nbr
<fnoyanisi> B -bye
<Kartagis> heh
<fnoyanisi> ben cikar
<fnoyanisi> hadi bye :P
<turgay_> 65+f  olduğunda cevap ne oluyor ?
<Kartagis> helva yapılıyor
<lakamis> S.a
<lakamis> kimse var mi
<lakamis> ubuntuyu kuruyorum,
<lakamis> şifreyi giriyorum sonra tekrar şifre girmemi istiyor
<lakamis> giriş yapamiyorum
<lakamis> ACP failed bilmem ne görmüştüm açılırken.?
<lakamis> sorun sizce nedir?
<lakamis> unetbootin ile tekrar usb ye yazdırıyorum.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-04
<onza> guys halp D:
 * onza pokes turgay :3
<Felishia> :<
<Felishia> hallo :<
<thiras> hola Felishia
<Felishia> hola
<Felishia> miarma
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-05
<torak> Gencler bende x tusu ñ bu ısareti basıyor yahu
<torak> nedendir
<thiras> klavyen farkli dildedir
<torak> thiras: sizde ne secili?
<thiras> klavyen hangi dil ise o secili olmali
<thiras> ben cift dil kullaniyorum ingilizce q uzerine
<torak> thiras: aynen benimkide english US aslinda ama iki dil kullaniyorum.
<torak> thiras: ingilizcesinde sorun yokda turkcesinde bitek x sorunlu bi kac layout var ilk ayarladigimda olmamisti crimian tatar turkish q secmisim
<thiras> evet sorun o
<torak> thiras: turkish q secince ingilizce kaliyor ama isin garibi
<thiras> hangi os?
<torak> thiras: kenarda goruyorum degistigini ama yine ingilizce basiyor. mint xfce4
<thiras> gerekli bir kac paket yuklenmemis olabilir
<thiras> degistirdekten sonra bi reboot al
<torak> thiras: turkish q diye bi klavye yok zaten isin garibi
<thiras> olmadi eksik paketlere bak
<torak> thiras: sizde ney diye geciyor layoutun tam adi? ona gore deneyeyim
<torak> http://i.imgur.com/0eFtPw2.png
<thiras> turkish q
<torak> thiras: bende o yok iste onu bi arastirayim bakalim
<thiras> alt q calismiyor mu/
<thiras> calismiyorsa eksik paket var
<torak> thiras: yok. aynen ingilizcede kaliyor. alt-q yapinca.
<torak> thiras: yani kenarda bayragin degistigini gorebiliyorum ama turk bayragi cikiyor. Layout da bir degisiklik yok yine ingilizce yaziyor.
<thiras> xface problemide olabilir
<torak> thiras: bilmiyorum ki crimian tatar secince degistirmekte falan sorun olmuyor zaten bizim klayvenin aynisi neredeyse kac aydir kullaniyorum ama bu x sorunu canimi sikmaya basladi.
<thiras> eksik paket diyorum ben
<torak> thiras: höh
<torak> thiras: oldu
<torak> thiras: böyle saçma bişey görmedim ben başlığı seçmem gerekiyormuş.
<torak> thiras: attığım görseldeki Turkish yazan ana başlığa tıklayınca düzeldi. İnsan altına ekler turkish q diye. Ne bileyim ben başlık seçilebiliyor mu. :D
<torak> thiras: tesekkurler bu arada yardımın ıcın
<thiras> bir sey degil
<Kartagis> x'de ingilizce olsa da x cikar yahu, ñ neymis
<Kartagis> :)
<torak> Kartagis: ingilizcede cikiyordu zaten turkce klavyedeyken x basinca n gibi bisey aypiyordu iste :D
<thiras> kirim turkcesi ya muhtemelen
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-08
<MBC-TURKISH> sa beyler
<MBC-TURKISH> online var mı
<MBC-TURKISH> ubottu ben online insanları nerden görücem bak şu sağ yanda en üste chanserv var onun yanında yeşil var o onlinemi ????
<MBC-TURKISH> Beyler hack saldırısı yapmayı düşünüyoruz ama zor olucak gelmek isteyen en az 5 programlama dili ezber lazım ...?
<acer> selamun aleykum
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-09
<gulenhocamizdir> merhaba
<gulenhocamizdir> nasilsiniz
#ubuntu-tr 2017-10-07
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2018-10-01
<pyex> kimse varmı?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-10-02
<pyex> kimse yokmu?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-10-05
<pyex> kimse varmi?
<pyex> kimse yokmu?
<pyex> alö
